# My 1st True Ohio Falttie



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap, the weather was good, the bite wa good. It's about time. I've earned this one...... Shes a beauty. By the way, my camera is a little outdated, it doesnt take real good pics.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one fine catch! Heck of a way to start the year.  Good luck on the rest of the year.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have it hand to Flathunter, he helped me a lot, in fact the fish sort of resembles one of his.........










The differences are obvious though, mine was at night, his was in the day, & you can tell that mine is much larger than his.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

whats a falttie?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats what happens every time your clicker starts going crazy, you jump up all excited, then realize it was just the current...... That my friend is a "falttie".


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ha, just trying to cover yourself..If ya cant spell it, you sure cant catch it!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.......Yup what Jack said!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa  the curse still lives !!!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

shut up you two! You both are pretty. 

bill


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Did you resuce that falttie?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

And you two want DA KING !!! to go fishin with ya .....  .....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont even call it fishing, I just simply call it "Hanging Out w/ Jack". I'm going to put all of our fish stories into a book one day.....at this rate it will be a very SHORT book.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan is right..Fishing is what I do when I go out alone  Seems when I fish with someone I always get :S


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> whats a falttie?



rofl oh man that cracked me up for some reason.

Don't worry H2O you'll get one sooner or later!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, if you dont call it fishing. Why do you bring at least 50 bucks worth of bait that we throw away after each trip


----------

